# Paph. micranthum var. eburneum (guangxi)



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2015)

I got this years ago as the guang-xi (kwongsee) form. This form is said to be from Guang-Xi province in China hence the name. Blasted 3x and I am only seeing the fruits of thy labour now. It seems slower than the other eburneums in my care.


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2015)

Very sweet bloom, with little friend lol.. micranthum puts out stolons?


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 31, 2015)

beautiful plant, I noticed the stolon ,too. congratulations!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 31, 2015)

It's pretty. The foliage is very, very nice.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 31, 2015)

All micranthums in bloom are nice as is this one. Nice that you didn't give up and flowered that parvie.


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2015)

the flower is very bright, I love it!!! :drool::clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Great flower and patience. Worth the wait for sure. Again, superb photos!


----------



## John M (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful plant and I LOVE that big, white pouch!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2015)

superb and beautifully grown


----------



## gnathaniel (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful flower and gorgeous plant! Your parvis are really inspiring, I hope I can someday grow them as well as you do.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2015)

awesome.


----------



## paworsport (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice plant and flower:drool:
Micranthum and the leaves are always worth the time


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2015)

Stunning eburneum!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2015)

One of the nicest yet!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2015)

troy said:


> .. micranthum puts out stolons?


yes.
Excellent v. Guang-xi!


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2015)

Love that stunning white pouch and the leaves are gorgeous as well.


----------



## Stone (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice and 2 offsets coming along too! Well grown and good form.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the very kind compliments.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2015)

What's the difference between 3 blasts and one bloom? Consent water? 
Beautiful clear dorsal, rarely seen.


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 2, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> What's the difference between 3 blasts and one bloom? Consent water?
> Beautiful clear dorsal, rarely seen.



Thanks it seems like the reason that they blasted is because I did my best (and different things) to stop blasting them. 

This year, I left it alone. I continued watering it and never let it drying out. Didn't repot when it was in bud and didn't moved it to a cooler spot. It finally bloomed. 

So I guess this is the plant telling me to leave it the hell alone.


----------



## John M (Feb 2, 2015)

eggshells said:


> So I guess this is the plant telling me to leave it the hell alone.



Yup! I've read so many times to NEVER get water in the crown of a budding micranthum or armeniacum. I spray the foliage and get water in the crown of my plants practically every day. The buds just get wet, that's all. They don't blast. I think you've got the right idea now. When they're in bud, don't start making changes. Just keep on with whatever made the plant happy enough to produce a bud in the first place.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Thanks it seems like the reason that they blasted is because I did my best (and different things) to stop blasting them.
> 
> This year, I left it alone. I continued watering it and never let it drying out. Didn't repot when it was in bud and didn't moved it to a cooler spot. It finally bloomed.
> 
> So I guess this is the plant telling me to leave it the hell alone.



Well, if you fuss over a child enough they get squirrelly on you, so I guess plants are the same


----------



## Ruth (Feb 2, 2015)

Beautiful, I would like to find one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you mind briefly going over your care?
What I'm most interested in is your winter day/night temperautres.
Also, do you grow this along with all your other parvis or cooler in the winter?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 25, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Do you mind briefly going over your care?
> What I'm most interested in is your winter day/night temperautres.
> Also, do you grow this along with all your other parvis or cooler in the winter?



Sure, I grow everything the same whether its a parvi or a barbata. They are all inside one enclosure and they get all equal care. The lowest temps in winter is 17c-18c and the highest in the winter is no more than 23c. Summer is always higher. Max temps being around 28c-30c and lowest is about 25c. I would say they are more intermediate in temps. No winter rest and was treated the same all year long. I just un-pot it recently and I now have 2 more stolons roaming under the pot. So I carefully place the stolons above the substrate.


----------



## geogeo21 (Feb 25, 2015)

i love it! i have become a parvi fanatic! maybe it's because i'm located in the PNW and our weather suits them year round. i had one that i killed. i left it on my potting bench outside not thinking the sun would come out. it did and zapped it. same thing with my paph fanaticum


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 25, 2015)

Love it, Love it.....love it!


----------



## Trithor (Feb 26, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Sure, I grow everything the same whether its a parvi or a barbata. They are all inside one enclosure and they get all equal care. The lowest temps in winter is 17c-18c and the highest in the winter is no more than 23c. Summer is always higher. Max temps being around 28c-30c and lowest is about 25c. I would say they are more intermediate in temps. No winter rest and was treated the same all year long. I just un-pot it recently and I now have 2 more stolons roaming under the pot. So I carefully place the stolons above the substrate.



Thanks, good to know!


----------

